# IMPORTANT:  FAQ- What's happened to my signature?



## WebmasterKathy

*If you want to test your signature, please post on the Technical Support TEST forum, or reply on the Signature test thread.  Please do not make "test" posts on this thread, as it makes finding questions and problems that require responses much more difficult. Thank you! * 

*Q. What's wrong with my signature?*
A. HTML style tags, those that use the <> characters, can no longer be used on the DISboards. Elements in your signature that used them need to be changed to use vB code. 

*Q. But I spent ages getting my signature to look just the way I wanted it! Why are you changing this now?*
A. In a word, security. HTML code in posts and signatures opens lots of security risks, and we want to be sure that we provide a safe computing experience and keep the boards running as smoothly as possible. We know that changing your signatures is an inconvenience, but the risks of continuing to support HTML code are far greater.

*Q. What are HTML style tags used for?*
A. In signatures on the DISboards, <IMG> tags were used to control the size of images, various font tags were used to add color or size or motion to text, and other HTML and javascript tags were used in countdowns. 

*Q. Where do I find information about what vB codes I can use?*
A. Here's a link to an explanation of available vB codes and their syntax: http://www.disboards.com/misc.php?do=bbcode


*Q. So what do I do to fix my signature?*

To display a *photo or image*: 
First, you'll need to make sure your photo is the actual size (dimensions, in pixels) you want to display before you link to it. Then use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 codes before and after the URL to your photo.

You can have up to THREE individual images in your signature. The maximum IMAGE SIZE (the area in pixels that each image has to fit into) is 550 pixels wide by 200 pixels high.The total maximum FILE SIZE for all the images in your signature added together is 50K (about 50,000 bytes.) 

For your own photos, you'll need to edit them on your own computer to meet the file size and image size rules, then upload them to a sharing site (http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/index.php is our PhotoPost site, or you can use another web or photo server.)

You can find more help for editing images and adding them to your posts here: Clipart and Photo Primer.​
To recreate a *countdown*:
The countdown generator we used before won't work now. There are several sites that will allow you to create countdowns and then link them in your signature here. Some that other users are using already are www.tickerfactory.com , www.lilypie.com , www.tickercentral.com  , www.daisypath.com  .

*IMPORTANT NOTE:* We do not support or recommend any of these sites, but are providing the information to get to them as a convenience to our users. It is still your responsibility to be sure that anything you link in your signature meets the DIS signature guidelines. 

Each countdown will be counted as an image (remember, you can have up to three images in your signature.)​
To fix your *text*: 
The valid vB text codes are * - bold,  - italic,  - underline, [color], [size], [font], . See http://www.disboards.com/misc.php?do=bbcode for examples of how to use these codes. 

vB codes do not allow for moving text. *​*


Get the whole story on the DIS Signature Guidelines here: Signature Guidelines

If you want to test your signature, please post on the Technical Support TEST forum, or reply on the Signature test thread.  Please do not make "test" posts on this thread, as it makes finding questions and problems that require responses much more difficult. Thank you.  *


----------



## Lorelai71

Sorry but how do I get ot the page to change my signature?


----------



## WebmasterKathy

lorelai- Click on "Quick Links" then "Edit Signature"

PrinceJohn- check out the DIS SIGNATURE GUIDELINES (link in the first post.) You can only have 8 lines of text in your signature.


----------



## isyne4u

Does imagestation work for the photos?  Or is the DIS photoshop the only one we can use?


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Imagestation is fine. 

This doesn't change where we can link from, just the the format of the codes we use to point to them.


----------



## isyne4u

Thank you Kathy!!!


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

Testing....

Since we can't have moving text are we now allowed to have more lines?


----------



## Whitegloves

Oh well, at least there is an alternative for the countdowns.
Smiles,
Diane =0)


----------



## chrismiss56

Hi

This may sound dumb - but I am confused.  Is there anywhere to get the type of counter that automatically countsdown for you?

Thanks and have a magical Disney Day!!


----------



## ohanafamily

Hi all, I have a few questions, but first, *chrismiss56* here are the links from the first post in this thread where they create the images (hint, you can copy the BBcode...PM me and I will help if you can't figure it out...
www.tickerfactory.com , www.lilypie.com , www.tickercentral.com , www.daisypath.com .

*Kathy*, 
Suggestion, Why not make a thread for questions about this (and not testing). 

Actually, since the "old Count-Down Timers" were a script, they were not graphic images. Each counter has a dimension and size. You addressed the width issue, but do the tickers count in our 420x400 and 35K?

If I might be so bold as to make a suggestion...
These tickers are all about the same size, why not say that they count as a line of text and increase the number of lines by 2? or just say 2 Tickers in addition and not change the width to 420...

I guess this is an excuse to finally learn Flash; I want my Marquise back...

Oh, and on the FAQ page there is a link back to a users dorum on Vbulletins website (FYI)


----------



## tinkgrl

Hi,

Help!  On Tickerfactory.com what do you hightlight & copy!!!  Most people I have it as a link??  Help!

Allison


----------



## Keokagal

Please I want a ticker that shows days not months.  That's NO FUN!  Someone let me know if you find one out there. Than-you.


----------



## zen1

Keokagal said:
			
		

> Please I want a ticker that shows days not months.  That's NO FUN!  Someone let me know if you find one out there. Than-you.




Me too!


----------



## MaddiesFam

zen1 said:
			
		

> Me too!



SAME HERE!!

does anyone know the new code for moving marquee text?  i made it a few days ago and now its totally gone!!!!

OK WELL, if anyone knows please post back!!!


----------



## jenr812

On other BBs I frequent, there is a BB code [countdown=my vacation ]value[/countdown ] without that space before the end bracket.  When you type the value (date) you spell out the month and do not put a comma in the date so today would be February 24 2005  Maybe that code can be programmed in here?  I don't think it takes much to add codes.  It would be much less bandwidth than the tickers and they are very similar to the html ones we had.  Just a thought


----------



## invaderzim

Can't get signature to work


----------



## RadioNate

can you please put an announcement about this at the top of each forum.  There are tons of people who have html gibberish and doubt they realize there was a change.


----------



## ifotobonz

Sorry for being so stupid, but I had a countdown clock . I understand that I can't have that one anymore, but how do I get rid of all that garbage that comes after my posts?


----------



## ifotobonz

I figured it out!!!


----------



## Grog

My signature caught me by surprise tonight when I posted to a thread so I headed on over here to fix it. Thanks!


----------



## mrshnn

thanks


----------



## vettechick99

I'm subscribing to this thread in the hopes that someone creates a DIS-friendly day countdown or even a path ticker that is Disney related. The cutesy, Spring ones just don't feel right...


----------



## bytheblood

vettechick99 said:
			
		

> I'm subscribing to this thread in the hopes that someone creates a DIS-friendly day countdown or even a path ticker that is Disney related. The cutesy, Spring ones just don't feel right...



I could not agree more.


----------



## Disney845

I have clicked on the links for help with resizing your clipart, but can not figure out how to do it with this new code...if anyone can help me???

previously my height was set to ="200"

what do I add to the new vb codes to shrink my pic of sleeping beauty?


----------



## WebmasterKathy

You can't control the size of your graphics with the vB codes. 

You will need to edit the image elsewhere (on your own computer), and upload the image at the size you want to use.


----------



## yooperfan

Does this change have anything to do with my having a bunch of gobbledeegoop text under my posts now?  I never used to be there and I'm afraid I'm not computer savvy enough to to why it's there. Sorry if this is unrelated.


----------



## ohanafamily

yooperfan said:
			
		

> Does this change have anything to do with my having a bunch of gobbledeegoop text under my posts now? I never used to be there and I'm afraid I'm not computer savvy enough to to why it's there. Sorry if this is unrelated.


DING DING DING, We have a winner 

Seriously, Yes, that is what the Gobbledeegoop is. It is special codes that will no longer work on the Dis. It looks like you had a countdown timer in your signature. 

I suggest you click on the timer that is in my signature, and get yourself a Ticker. You can then replace (edit Signature from the UserCP) the Gobbledeegoop with a shiney new ticker...


----------



## 2canadianfans

AFTER SETTNG  UP YOUR COUNTDOWN ON TICKERFACTORY ..HOW DO YOU CUT AND PASTE IT TO THE DISBOARD SITE (sig) ? WE  CAN NOT FIGURE IT OUT...


----------



## ohanafamily

2canadianfans said:
			
		

> AFTER SETTNG UP YOUR COUNTDOWN ON TICKERFACTORY ..HOW DO YOU CUT AND PASTE IT TO THE DISBOARD SITE (sig) ? WE CAN NOT FIGURE IT OUT...


I used the "BBcode option. I highlighted it, Ctrl-c (for copy), go to where you want to put it, click where you want to insert it, and type a Ctrl-v (paste).

Thanks,


----------



## jehma

Can we still access the page to create the html for the active counters? I'd like to grab the html and put it on my personal web page so the kids can see it. I know I can't post it here, but it would be great if I could use the old page to generate the html code.


----------



## KittyKitty

Hi

How do I change my sponsor logo so it works? Looks like if it's underneath my nickname, it might work there.

Oh.... and please speak slowly.... I just learning computer talk.  

Thanks

Susan


----------



## wdw47

do the new count down clocks automatically count down and how do you cut and paste to your dis boards  signature


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ok, I could see my ticker factory time line until last week, and now I can't see it.  I see others, and it does appear to be in my signature board, but not on line.

Bobbi 

PS. Did you guys put it there?  I see it now! If so, thanks!


----------



## cgbsilver@hotmail.co

Just checking


----------



## chrismiss56

just testing.


----------



## Miss_Will_Turner

Okay, my image is only 3007 bytes, 160 by 60 pixels, uses only 3 images put into one, does not use a html tag, does not take up over 12 lines, isn't dirty or vulgar or anything, so i cant' imagine why it wouldn't be fine.


----------



## ohanafamily

Miss_Will_Turner said:
			
		

> Okay, my image is only 3007 bytes, 160 by 60 pixels, uses only 3 images put into one, does not use a html tag, does not take up over 12 lines, isn't dirty or vulgar or anything, so i cant' imagine why it wouldn't be fine.


 
I think the problem may be the .htm tag. (if I read your post right). It is nothing personal, but when you use the .htm the content is being hosted elsewhere, and it is possible tto easily change what is on the page. You also could add annoying content and/or music that the dis has disabled. Not that you would do anything malitious, but you could. It is a liability thing...It would also allow you to bypass the word filters and any auto checking.

Again, this is JMHO, but I would think that this is the reasoning behind disabling the .htm


----------



## Miss_Will_Turner

Okay, thanks, well, I would at least like whoever disabled it last time to have told me exactly why, but the strange thing is that it said "oversized image removed" under my siggy and the image isn't anywheres near being oversized, and it does not say.htm in my siggy, it says .jpg, so i am stumped.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Your pirates banner is 59K, which is over the 50K limit.

It's 430 x 160 pixels, which would be okay if the filesize wasn't too big, but it's a lot bigger than you thought it was.


----------



## Miss_Will_Turner

Well, My apologies then, i suppose I read it wrong or something, i coulda sworn the computer said 3007 bytes, but now it says 59029 bytes! heck yesh thats big!  heh heh, yeah , I so brilliant with technology.  my siggy should* be appropriate now. i downsized, but, of course, my posessed computer may not be telling me everything.


----------

